# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  عضو جديد ........

## العالي عالي

:Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S: 

السلام عليكم شباب وصبايا 

كيفك انا عضو جديد وبتمني انكم تتقبلوني معكم وتعتبروني واحد منكم 

انا اسمي محمد من عروس الشمال اربد / الحصن 

حبيت اشارك بالمنتدي واتعرف عليكم 


وانشاء الله اكون عند حسن الظن 

 :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## احلام

:Smile: مرحبا فيك العالي عالي ..الترحيب متأخر شوي ..انته هلا علم في المنتدى  :Smile: 
تحياتي الك  محمد ..وكل عام وانته بخير .. والله يعطيك العافيه على مشاركاتك الجميله ..

----------


## ajluni top

كأنك قديم
شكلك صايم اليوم

بس ابشر بالترحيب


يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره
الطيب بين الناس ماهو بمنكور
واللي يزور الناس لازم تـزوره
هذا محلك وابتدى معك مشـوار
على الوفا والطيب تكتب سطوره
من الفرح رحبت بك نثر واشعار
يامرحبا باللي يشرف حظـوره

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورين على الترحيب الكبير  صحيح انا قديم بس حبيت اعمل متل ما بعملو الاعضاء الجدد  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):

----------


## ajluni top

> مشكورين على الترحيب الكبير  صحيح انا قديم بس حبيت اعمل متل ما بعملو الاعضاء الجدد



 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
تشيف حالك انت؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> تشيف حالك انت؟




منيح بشوفتك 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## حنين

مرحبا فيك ... :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

لا والله فيكي اكتر  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا اهلا وسهلا
ولا شرفت يا عالي
المنتدى منور من يوم ما دخلته انتا
يا هلا وسهلا



ومتاسفين عشان ما كنت من اول المرحبين فيك
بس والله مشاغل الامتحانات
ولسا كمان اسبوع ببلش اول امتحان فاينل

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا اهلا وسهلا
> ولا شرفت يا عالي
> المنتدى منور من يوم ما دخلته انتا
> يا هلا وسهلا
> 
> 
> 
> ومتاسفين عشان ما كنت من اول المرحبين فيك
> بس والله مشاغل الامتحانات
> ولسا كمان اسبوع ببلش اول امتحان فاينل




حبيبي جنتل ما قصرت وانشاء الله بالتوفيق شد حيلك

----------

